# Prism



## tailtwister (Apr 15, 2008)

There have been a few changes in the lineup over the years but the heart of this band still exists and is rocking on harder than ever!! 

Prism released their first new CD today in 15 years and man, is it worth the wait. Al Harlow, who played bass on nearly all the albums, plays lead guitar, slide guitar, and sitar (yes, sitar) and sings lead vocals. Timothy Hewitt has taken over bass and Steve-O (no, not that Steve-O) has taken on guitar and keyboards. Gary Grace provides the drums.

This new CD has all kinds of guitar sounds to it and could very well be the best album this band has put out. If you get a chance to catch them live, its a show worth seeing. They are in North Bay, Toronto and at the Navan Fair in August.

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

I remember seeing them in 78 and again in 79.


----------



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

We used to do "Young and Restless", but afterward, we'd get comments like - 

Cute Slightly Drunk Chick: "Great song! Is that Bryan Adams?"

Me: " No. Prism."

CSDC: "Prince?"

Me: "No, Prism. Remember the song "Spaceship Superstar?"

CSDC: "by David Bowie?"



I swear those guys had the worst name recognition since Chilliwack.


----------



## tailtwister (Apr 15, 2008)

Its funny how the band members move around too...

The current bass player for Prism WAS with Trooper. Prism's previous drummer went to Trooper. Prism's original bass player went to Chilliwack and the Headpins. Then of course there's Bruce Fairbairn and Jim Vallance who were both founding Prism members.

The band's had quite a history over the past 30+ years. Still lots of energy and a great live show.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

> We used to do "Young and Restless", but afterward, we'd get comments like -
> 
> Cute Slightly Drunk Chick: "Great song! Is that Bryan Adams?"
> 
> ...



Thats hilarious... Prism is definetly a key Canadian Classic Rock band.


----------



## tailtwister (Apr 15, 2008)

just a reminder that if anyone is interested in catching the best, most energetic Prism show since their inception, they are playing at Rock and Roll Heaven in Toronto on August 7th. Definitely worth taking in the show.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I saw Prism open for Styx back in the 70s. They had a couple of horns on stage as well and of course, had their original lead singer.

They were good, but of course we were there to see Styx. I can take their radio tunes in small doses but I can't say Spaceship Superstar has really stood the test of time the way some of their contemporaries have.


----------

